
Freebase: A graph database for collaboratively structuring human knowledge - memexy
https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/1376616.1376746
======
brudgers
related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8759291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8759291)

